# Killington 3/3



## BeanoNYC (Mar 4, 2007)

My friends and I got up to Killington Friday night.  I was quite pleased with the amount of snow they had apparently received during the day.  I met up with ALLSKIING and his cousin Tom for a quick cocktail at the lookout at 11 and we were back at the motel, ready for an early rise by midnight.  

We were out of the motel by a quarter to 7 for a quick breakfast and in the lot by 7:30.  While I was booting up, I grabbed my radio to contact Dave, but the battery was dead.  :???:   As I was grabbing third chair on the Snowdon quad I saw Dave getting on line.  A quick yell to Dave to meet us at the top of the lift got the 5 of us together!  It turns out that Dave and Tom snuck onto the Gondola for first tracks warmup run.  Being that the report was 20 inches the day before we immediately swung over to Vagabond to catch some ungroomed powder.  The trail was in good condition with heavy powder over bumps.  Second run was down mouse to mousetrap to chute.  (Upper bunny buster was closed for races)  Mousetrap had some small fluffy bumps and chute was groomed and fast.  On my way down chute, a skiier on Great Northern crossover decided to stop right in front of me without looking uphill to make sure noone was coming down, leaving me with no time to turn.  I was going at a good clip and was able to  avoid full contact, kind of, bailing out and brushing him.  YARDSALE...  I was ok, but I rang by bell pretty hard, thank goodness I had my helmet.  

We took the Snowdon quad again and skied over to the North Ridge Triple.  We went down powerline which was incredible with huge soft bumps and drifts.  Back up the lift, we decided to see if the south ridge triple was open.  Sure enough it was.  We went down the jug which had some good powder but was thin at some points.  At the junction of Jug and Jug Handle I hit a huge rock, slid the wrong way and came out of my ski.  After numerous attempts in the soft snow, I finally got my ski back on and slowly picked my way down Jug Handle with the crew waiting at the bottom for my arrival. 

Back up the South Ridge Triple, we then took Pipe dream all the way down.  The powder was nice, but very heavy with a spring liked mashed potato feel to it.  We took the SRT back up and the oddest thing happened to me while exiting the chairlift...I WAS STUCK!!!  A strap from my backpack had made it's way around the back of the chair and I swung around starting to download!  The liftie stopped the lift and helped untangle me while my "friends" heckled me and took pictures.  As it turned out, Dave had lost his camera (He found this out while looking for it as I flailed on the lift.)  Sorry to hear that, Dave...I hope it turned up in lost and found.  

My friends wanted to hit Cascade, so we planned on meeting at the lodge.  Dave and I went down East Fall while Tom headed down some other way.  The black portion of East Fall was great!  Some nice, soft bumps...not too skied off.  Went into the lodge for a quick break.  We had plans to meet up with some friends for lunch over at Ramshead so I bid Dave and Tom adieu and we hit Superstar (wonderful soft bumps) then down Great Eastern to snowshed crossover down snowshed, through the tunnel to Ramshead.

We had about 45 minutes to kill before our meet up time so we took a few runs on Ramshead popping into some unmarked trees the first run on our way down header and second run down squeeze play.  All the glades on Ramshead were real nice with fluffy deep powder.  

After lunch we headed over to Bear Mountain.  Mashed potato bumps all around...after three or four runs we called it quits and got back on the road to NY by 4:30.

Great day, although luck didn't seem to be on my side in the beginning.  Great seeing you and Tom again, Dave.  We'll do it again real soon!


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 4, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome day!


----------



## roark (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice. Be careful with that pack. But I guess you know that now  (where's the pics?)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 4, 2007)

roark said:


> Nice. Be careful with that pack. But I guess you know that now  (where's the pics?)



It's that camelbak you recommended.  I broke a clip in the process.  I only took a few pics.  I'll get them up tomorrow.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 4, 2007)

You suck!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 4, 2007)

andyzee said:


> You suck!



You back?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 4, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> You back?


 
Yeah


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 5, 2007)

Great time Beano...Strange weather that day. The snow got much better as the day went on. Sunday they picked up another 3 inches...we skied pico trip report soon.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 5, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Great time Beano...Strange weather that day. The snow got much better as the day went on. Sunday they picked up another 3 inches...we skied pico trip report soon.




I forgot to mention the weather.  Bluebird in the morning, cloudy in the afternoon, Snow around 2.... wierd.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 5, 2007)

While you were at Snowdon you missed the best skiing on the mountain (the Snowdon woods).  Too bad I'm out of commission or I could have guided you into it....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 5, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> While you were at Snowdon you missed the best skiing on the mountain (the Snowdon woods).  Too bad I'm out of commission or I could have guided you into it....



Off of Frolic?


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 5, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Off of Frolic?



yes. Exactly.  Did you hit it?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 5, 2007)

No....we were too exited to get to Vagabond.  I should have taken a look.  The trees seem so tight in there though.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 5, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> No....we were too exited to get to Vagabond.  I should have taken a look.  The trees seem so tight in there though.



The Snowdon Bowl (as I like to call it) is hands down the best skiing at K (IMHO).  There's fresh in there a week after a dump.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 5, 2007)

Agreed.


----------



## volklskir (Mar 5, 2007)

*"On my way down chute, a skiier on Great Northern crossover decided to stop right in front of me without looking uphill to make sure noone was coming down, leaving me with no time to turn. I was going at a good clip and was able to avoid full contact, kind of, bailing out and brushing him. YARDSALE... I was ok, but I rang by bell pretty hard, thank goodness I had my helmet."*

I didn't see anyone else jump on this so I'll take the plunge.  First and foremost - the downhill skier has the right of way, second, there are plenty of "SLOW DOWN" signs when you approach the cross over.  A skier shouldn't have to make sure "noone" is coming down when they stop, you should be in control and be able to avoid anyone below you.  

It's people like you that make skiing at Killington absolutely unberable!  

Check the responsibility code -

 #1 Always stay in control, and be able to stop or avoid other people or objects.
# 2 People ahead of you have the right of way. It is your responsibility to avoid them. 

Now, if you were coming down chute and this person decided to begin skiing while you were coming down then they were at fault, but there are plenty of WARNING signs going into the cross over to slow the F down.    :evil:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah Beano, you better stop hanging out with Collin, he's a bad influence!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 5, 2007)

volklskir said:


> *"On my way down chute, a skiier on Great Northern crossover decided to stop right in front of me without looking uphill to make sure noone was coming down, leaving me with no time to turn. I was going at a good clip and was able to avoid full contact, kind of, bailing out and brushing him. YARDSALE... I was ok, but I rang by bell pretty hard, thank goodness I had my helmet."*
> 
> I didn't see anyone else jump on this so I'll take the plunge.  First and foremost - the downhill skier has the right of way, second, there are plenty of "SLOW DOWN" signs when you approach the cross over.  A skier shouldn't have to make sure "noone" is coming down when they stop, you should be in control and be able to avoid anyone below you.
> 
> ...



Interesting flame...

1)  I never recall really blaming the person, other than saying he didn't look uphill.
2)  There wasn't a slow down sign at the intersection
3)  I was in control and was able to bail out in order to avoid an all out collision.
4)  It's 6 post flaming jerks like YOU who make posting on internet forums unbearable.


----------



## volklskir (Mar 5, 2007)

*Too Funny!!*

"2) There wasn't a slow down sign at the intersection" - I've been skiing at Killington for almost 10 years now and I KNOW there is a sign there, you were probably going too fast to notice Mario - nice try


3) I was in control and was able to bail out in order to avoid an all out collision." - this statement is skiing in control?: "*leaving me with no time to turn. I was going at a good clip and was able to avoid full contact, kind of, bailing out and brushing him. YARDSALE... I was ok, but I rang by bell pretty hard, thank goodness I had my helmet.*" - gosh, I would hate to see what it looks like when you are skiing OUT control, pretty sure they both look very similar....


Do us skiers/riders a favor that know what they are doing and can ski in control and go ski at HUNTER!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 5, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Yeah Beano, you better stop hanging out with Collin, he's a bad influence!


That boy sure can ski!!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 5, 2007)

volklskir said:


> "2) There wasn't a slow down sign at the intersection" - I've been skiing at Killington for almost 10 years now and I KNOW there is a sign there, you were probably going too fast to notice Mario - nice try
> 
> 
> 3) I was in control and was able to bail out in order to avoid an all out collision." - this statement is skiing in control?: "*leaving me with no time to turn. I was going at a good clip and was able to avoid full contact, kind of, bailing out and brushing him. YARDSALE... I was ok, but I rang by bell pretty hard, thank goodness I had my helmet.*" - gosh, I would hate to see what it looks like when you are skiing OUT control, pretty sure they both look very similar....
> ...



You weren't there, you shouldn't make assumptions.

Whatever...troll.  Go flame someone who cares.  I'm done with you.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 5, 2007)

volklskir said:


> It's people like you that make skiing at Killington absolutely unberable!


I was skiing with Beano that day and he is not an out of control skier. Now the down hill skier does have the right away but he just stopped in a bad spot. Both were probably at fault. Shit happens thats why they are called accidents....you blasting a person without knowing the entire situation is just stupid.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 5, 2007)

Dave...you ever find that camera?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 5, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Dave...you ever find that camera?


Nope, Looking online for a new one.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 5, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Nope, Looking online for a new one.



I like this site.  It's where I got my current camera.  Sorry to hear that you couldn't find it.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 5, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I was skiing with Beano that day and he is not an out of control skier. Now the down hill skier does have the right away but he just stopped in a bad spot. Both were probably at fault. Shit happens thats why they are called accidents....you blasting a person without knowing the entire situation is just stupid.




It's ok Dave.  I seem to remember a troll way back when that unreasonably went after another New Yorker over a similar subject.  Probably the same nitwit.  :wink: :roll: 
This guy will probably "Begone" soon enough....talk about issues...


----------



## volklskir (Mar 5, 2007)

*"Issues"*

The only issues I have are out of control skiers like yourself that ruin the on mountain experience for everyone else on the mountain.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 5, 2007)

volklskir said:


> The only issues I have are out of control skiers like yourself that ruin the on mountain experience for everyone else on the mountain.



You weren't there!  How could you possible say that I was out of control?  For the record, the traversing skier was left standing because I avoided a full on collision.  Why would you be so abrasive? Is there something I'm missing here?  Did I do something to offend you?  

7 out of your total 8 posts are quite revelatory; let's take a look.


1) An ad for a ski house share.
2) Attacking and naming a ski shop that made a mistake before you settled the issue with them.
3) An abrasive attack on a member of this forum for having an accident on the slope.  This, I might add, without knowing the whole story.

Welcome to the forum, Volkl.  I am eagerly awaiting your future contributions!!!!!!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 5, 2007)

Missed you at Pico.....


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 5, 2007)

volklskir said:


> *"On my way down chute, a skiier on Great Northern crossover decided to stop right in front of me without looking uphill to make sure noone was coming down, leaving me with no time to turn. I was going at a good clip and was able to avoid full contact, kind of, bailing out and brushing him. YARDSALE... I was ok, but I rang by bell pretty hard, thank goodness I had my helmet."*
> 
> I didn't see anyone else jump on this so I'll take the plunge.  First and foremost - the downhill skier has the right of way, second, there are plenty of "SLOW DOWN" signs when you approach the cross over.  A skier shouldn't have to make sure "noone" is coming down when they stop, you should be in control and be able to avoid anyone below you.
> 
> ...




I'm going to jump in here and vouch for Beano.  He's a great guy and a good skier.  On my trips with him, he has been courteous and skied in control.  I was not there on Saturday, but I doubt that he was being as reckless as you implied.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 5, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm going to jump in here and vouch for Beano. He's a great guy and a good skier. On my trips with him, he has been courteous and skied in control. I was not there on Saturday, but I doubt that he was being as reckless as you implied.


 

Yeah, all kidding aside, I'll second that. If you weren't there, you shouldn't really jump to conclusions.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 5, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Missed you at Pico.....



Missed you too, Mike.  We were toying with the idea of a mid-day trip over to Pico.  Colin was looking forward to spraying...um, I mean skiing with you again!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 5, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Missed you too, Mike. We were toying with the idea of a mid-day trip over to Pico. Colin was looking forward to spraying...um, I mean skiing with you again!


 

OK. guys, no lovefest here, it's starting to make me a bit sick!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 5, 2007)

andyzee said:


> OK. guys, no lovefest here, it's starting to make me a bit sick!



LMAO!  Plenty of AZ love going around.  Great avatar, BTW.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 5, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> LMAO! Plenty of AZ love going around. Great avatar, BTW.


 
Thanks. Now answer my PM!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 5, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Missed you too, Mike.  We were toying with the idea of a mid-day trip over to Pico.  Colin was looking forward to spraying...um, I mean skiing with you again!



There was plenty of snow to do it in as well :wink:  We do need to get together before the season ends.....Burke maybe the weekend of the 17th.  



> LMAO! Plenty of AZ love going around. Great avatar, BTW.



Yeah, I bet that AZ doctored that avator just to pi$$ us off....there ain't no stinking powder in Utah!  :wink:  :lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 5, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Thanks. Now answer my PM!




I answered it a few hours ago...didn't get it?


----------

